# 10 ft flats boat



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been on a boat that shape and just slightly longer and I will tell you it is like trying to stand on a beach ball.

Too tippy for me. 

What is the rationale for 10'? How about going up to 14'?


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

already got a 15 foot skiff so ive got that area covered. now im working on a mini micro skiff and a larger offshore rig. also im learning new waters in south florida where im living now and a 9.9 is cheaper to repair or replace than a 50 so if i do get unlucky and catch a rock it might not hurt quite so bad. plus its an excuss for another project and another boat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If your looking for the mini micro look at gheenoe's (holy crap - I just recommended a gheenoe).

Here'e why- 10' is a small footprint, load it up with a 9, yourself and 23 beers and you will be drafting 10" before fishing tackle. Then you will post on here how to turn your 9.9hp into a 30hp because your new mini micro drives like a barge and at the same time asking for prop recommendations and which jackplate is best. 

If you want skinny you need to have a bigger footprint while keeping weight down. 

Carolina Skiffs, jon boats and yes the Gheenoe's accomplish that well. Also maybe the Ankona 14 SUV (can't say for sure as I have never seen one)

I have a buddy with a 6' carbon fiber hull that litterally floats in 1/2" - but throw in some ice and beer and you rapidly approach 6". Too small of footprint and you will not be rewarded with the mini micro.


----------



## loud_by_design (Mar 21, 2013)

good point ducknut. and thanks for the help. looks like ill be continuing searching for a air boat hull and build it to suit. and i know i know everyone runs gheeneos and theyre good at what they do just not for me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I second the idea that 10' is way to small to fish out of.  That size might make a good paddle board.  The 14' skiff I just built is plenty small for one person fishing, and runs and floats as shallow as anything smaller.  Here's a link to the build thread:http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1359374488


----------



## DHS (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine is 11' and I think it is too small. Once I added the front deck (35lbs + or -) I could tell I was over loaded. It also doesn't help that I am 200lbs either.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yea, I have two stories to add. 

One time I bought an El Pescador (TX flats tunnel) 16 ft long.... used. After a while I found out why they didn't sell very many of them. The combination of the tunnel (reduces bottom area) and a very skinny design (reduces bottom area) made it harder than heck to get up with its (45 hp 2 cycle) and it didn't float as well as my 16 ft Carolina Skiff either.

My 250 lbs didn't help, but the Caro Skiff handled it well enough.

Then, to make matters worse, I tried to add a raised back deck on to it.

Luckily, the plywood back deck wasn't fastened down yet.. First time I took her out...she would barely move. I pulled the deck off and went fishing.

More bottom area works better than less bottom area for me. 

regards, Rich


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rich - when you heading back to WI? I still owe you some top secret steelhead flies. Skamania season is coming.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Duck...sold the place in August. Primary reason for us to spend their summers up there was for my wife to be near her sister and brother. BOTH are moving to Tennessee this Spring. I have a waterfront condo reserved for July and August in TN. now. Won't be back as far as I see. Sorry we missed getting together. Rich


----------

